# does anyone know about Dudleys motorhome dealers



## 97615 (Feb 8, 2006)

Has anyone heard anything about these guys, as I was looking at buying from them. do they seem expensive, good people or bad

They have a small camp site were one can stay to try out the motorhome, get used to it, check it throughly and get anything fixed if need be, which seems like a great idea for peace of mind

Here's their link,


```
http://www.dudleys-rv.com/
```


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

COG said:


> Has anyone heard anything about these guys, as I was looking at buying from them. do they seem expensive, good people or bad
> 
> They have a small camp site were one can stay to try out the motorhome, get used to it, check it throughly and get anything fixed if need be, which seems like a great idea for peace of mind
> 
> ...


I bought an old Winnie in the 80's and I think I am right in saying it was a family company then. They were very nice and accommodating and helpful. Obviously years have passed so I do not know if changes have been made. But they have been in business for donkeys years so I reckon on balance they are well worth a try. Certainly if I was buying a Yank Tank then that is where I would go.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
Can't help with this one as I have never been to them. Heard good reports from folk but they do seem mighty expensive. Still if what they offer is exceptional then it is worth the trip to see for yourself.....
The link didn'y work for me so I have put it on again for you here http://www.dudleys-rv.com/
Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just to make it explicit what seems implicit.

If you are a DIY sort of chap, researching what needs to be done and then doing or arranging it yourself, at a small degree of risk, then do so and arrange import/conversion yourself. You will get a bargain and/or a potential profit on its subsequent sale.

If you are the exact opposite, go to Dudleys. You will pay for reputation, service and peace of mind, just as long as you don't lay awake at nights comparing what you paid with the 25% off RRPs readily available in the States and wondering exactly where all your money went.

Dave


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi, If it puts your mind at rest I bought a Winnie from Paul Dudley a few months ago. I have imported from the states and also bought from dealers over the years ( My company even had 18 months selling new European vans )

My Winnebago is exactly as Paul said it would be, was delivered exactly when Paul said it would be and was exactly right in every respect. I stayed 24 hours at Dudleys and was delighted in every way. The PDI must have been meticulous because not a single fault or concern with the van. Six months on, the van has thrown up no nasty surprises and we are extremely happy with the van and Dudleys have been great.

Importing can save money! However, you really do have to examine the spec otherwise you get a different van for a different price. The spec that Paul orders from the factory as "Dudleys" standard spec may be totally different from that of a dealer in the States. Add to this, risk, insurance, shipping duties and a lower resale value because buyers and finance companies are wary of grey imports and I don't think that there is that much in it personally. 

Paul would also Price match a written genuine quote from a American dealer, but it woul be like for like and spec for spec. So I guess you couldn't loose.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Dudleys have been around a long time and a lot of celebrates purchase from them.

They have a excellent reputation and although I have never purchased a RV from them but they have been more than helpful and talking to some of their previous customers they seem very positive

H


----------



## 97615 (Feb 8, 2006)

I couldn't wish for a more fuller reply, many thanks guys. Certainlt gives me some confidence in possible buying from them, cheers.


PS
Sorry about my link, wasn't sure if live links were allowed, so coded it for copy and paste.


----------



## eupho (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi,
I recently received a Safety Recall from Workhorse regarding the software programmed into the instrument cluster on my Winnie 30b.
The recall involves re-programming the instrument cluster which normally means a visit to an accredited dealer (Dudleys).
After discussing best way to approach the rectification with their Chris Taylor, and not being keen to undertake a double 200 mile round trip, it was agreed that just the cluster could be returned.
This was to be sent by them to the USA for exchange.
I therefore removed the panel, packed and posted, (marking the mileage covered on a stick on label) ,to Dudleys.
1 week later I received the correct panel back, and re-fitted the following day.
As far as I am concerned the service was BRILLIANT.
I certainly will not hesitate to use them for all my future needs.


----------



## 97940 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Dudleys Sales and Servicing*

 Having bought two Winnebago's from Dudleys, and had years of dealings with them for Servicing and repairs, I will thoroughly recommend them.
Their friendly staff are all part of their long term team, who care about keeping their customers happy, and go beyond the call of duty to help their customers.
What ever value of vehicle you buy, from chatting to other customers it will appear you will get the same service from a £15,000 older vehicle to a £250,000 new. 
I have stayed on their premises while having repairs, along side other thoroughly satisfied customers who will agree.
The moment you walk in you are made to feel welcome, and their knowledge of the products is second to none. 
They have been in business for over 27 years and have a lot of repeat custom.


----------

